# Caue and Oakly Resting



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The boys are having a great time together. Lots of wrestling and playing. I snapped these last night as the three of us lined up on the couch. I've caught both of them initiating play which really makes me feel great. It is much fun to watch them interacting.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  Best Buds!!! Looks perfect Rob


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Isn't two double the fun?? They look so content with each other. Keep the photos coming


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awwwww what a great sight to see the two of them cuddled next to each other asleep..... so glad that caue and oakly are becoming best buds so quickly


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Rob!!!!! That's gonna end up more than double the love!!!! What a pair!! Your hearts just gotta be swelling with pride!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Makes the heart swell doesn't it?


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

That is so sweet, instant buddies. So glad they get along so great. You must be having alot of fun with them.


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

Great picture.
Golden Train.
The benefits of a wrap around couch....everyone's cozy.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

That is awesome. They look like they have been best friends 4ever. You must be having so much fun with them


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww they look great together.. best of friends

glad that they are getting along rob


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Did Oakly just wake up in the second photo or is that I bit of a nervous eye on Caue? Caue sure looks content and very happy.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great! I am so glad they are so relaxed! So who's the computer table tonight?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mainely-Dogs said:


> Did Oakly just wake up in the second photo or is that I bit of a nervous eye on Caue? Caue sure looks content and very happy.


I think the flash was getting to him in the second picture since that was probably the tenth on I had taken in about five minutes. 

He is such a big lover boy. I have found it takes a long time to put on a pair of socks with these two goofballs around::::: But at least my face is clean by the time the socks are on.


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks like some bonding going on there! Caue looks so content!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Great! I am so glad they are so relaxed! So who's the computer table tonight?


 They just got done with a wrestling match and Caue was playing some indoor fetch. Caue has found a spot under the coffee table to take a break. Oakly is trying to coax him out to play some more. Too funny to watch.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh good, good. Isn't it fun? Sounds like things are going great!


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

I am so glad they are working out well together. You just never know putting two dogs together but they seem like a perfect match and as if they've been friends a very long time. You are very lucky and I'm so happy this worked out. I really do think two are better than one. Just think about all the energy they burn on each other  Enjoy!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Aw, you have so much fun to come. A dog on either side. Stereo farting...


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, nice pictures! They look so comfortable together!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Geesh is it not fun to have two, and they look like best buds already










Fuzzy Butt's​ 


It's a Girl


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

They look great together. I hope you're sending copies to Hilton - his poor heart must be aching right now. I so feel for him - but am happy for Caue and you and Oakly.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pictures Rob!! I agree, it's so great to see them being buds!! Caue looks totally zonked in that last picture! 

Please don't be shy and post LOTS of pictures.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

That's how it is here, Rob, wrestling 24/7...still, 18 months later...never a dull moment here...and the best part is they tire each other out...after a match, its nap time...lol...enjoy the madness and welcome to the club.

So glad it is working out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They have really taken to each other and look like they have been together for a long time. That expression on Caue's face in the last one just cracks me up. But I can see Oakly has his spot next to Dad.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Great News Rob!! So glad to hear that Oak is inviting little brother to play! 
Great to watch a friendship grow!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

They look so comfy together!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Those pictures are heartwarming. I really love it when they use each other as a pillow and as Merlin's Mom said, don't be shy--post lots of pictures!


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Great job Rob. Congratulations on taking Caue into your home. We hope that Oakly enjoys a long and happy life with his new brother.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwww, too cute!!! glad they are bonding well!!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> But I can see Oakly has his spot next to Dad.


I noticed that too! So cute! Nice to see Caue is settling in.

Lisa W


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*yea! Got my Caue fix...*

Thanks, Rob, for the photos of the boys...made my evening!

I only wish I could convince DH to get another one for our family! 

~Kim~


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow! Quick friends.... they seem to be getting along great!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow! Quick friends.... they seem to be getting along great!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

How nice of the Oak man to let Caue use him for a pillow! : Glad to hear they're taking to each other well. Keep those pics comin'!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Oh Rob!!!!! That's gonna end up more than double the love!!!!


It's so true that two makes for double the love:heartbeat:heartbeat for you, double the love:heartbeat:heartbeat for them, and less than double the work!! 

I gotta stop reading these threads and looking at these pics or I'm gonna run outta tears!!:bawling:


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awwwww best friends already! That is so precious. This was such a wonderful event to occur. Love seeing the pictures.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

"There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face."
-Ben Williams

Lorraine,

I need to get myself to that psychiatrist ASAP!!!  Do they do prescriptions as well?


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like they have known eachother for years! They obviously are getting along well LOL Too cute!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

What a cute pair!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like they have become great buds....I tried to tell you rob 2 was better than 1.....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great tot see that Caue and Oakly are settling in well together. A handsome pair!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Seeing 2 dogs that were just brought together having the best time and getting along is such a great thing to have. It just make you know that the decision you made to get an additional dog was so worth it. I can see Oakly and Caue having a fun filled life together.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

They look very good together. Comfy too!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man they look like long lost best friends reunited. Great work Rob!!!!!! And again let me thank all you who helped with the transport I didn;t get to follow this one like I did the last one.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Great pictures. I am so glad they are getting along like best friends already.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

WHAT AN AWESOME PHOTO!!! You must be SO HAPPY!!!!

I sure hope Oakly doenst fart...... :wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Scorpio118 said:


> I sure hope Oakly doenst fart...... :wavey:


LOL Too funny.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so awesome! I am so glad to see that they are getting along so well. Doesn't it just make you feel so relieved.....I felt so relieved when my two started to get along, you always wonder how they will do. 

They are just beautiful!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is awsome that they are getting along so well! Caue is fitting in just fine


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

They look so sweet...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They both look like like long lost brothers!.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I love how Caue is using Oakly as a pillow. GREAT PICS!!!

That is how it is around our house. Delilah is always laying on one of the boys. Or trying to snuggle with them.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

So Rob, how is it having two dogs now?


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

AWWW! I'm so glad they have become fast buddies!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

THATS WAY TOO SWEET! Im sooo happy to see everything working out like it is!!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> So Rob, how is it having two dogs now?


I've wondered how I would do with 2 dogs. I think my golden would be happy with a buddy but just don't know if I could adapt to two. I recently retired and hope to travel some. My 90 year old mom can handle this one fine but 2 would be pushing it. :scratchch


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Got some good pups there Rob! They sure look happy to be together!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Awww, they look like the best of buds already.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

OMG what cute pictures!!! Congrats on the new addition!!!!!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

They are so sweet! I just love when they cuddle like that.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So cute. What a great pair of new brothers they make !


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww, there so cute








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------

